# البانثينول السائل



## marmar7 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يقولى سعر كيلو البانثينول السائل فى شركات كيماويات مستحضرات التجميل بكام و ممكن اجيبه منين.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ستجده ان شاء الله في شارع الجيش ولا اعرف سعره


----------

